# Anyone had Laser ?



## Kadee (Apr 9, 2015)

Has anyone had lazer treatment on their eyes? I had a yearly eye test a few days ago and half my left eye is covered with a plaque under the cataract lense . 
I have an appointment to see the specialist next month who did the cataract surgery but I'm alitle nervous about the lazer treatment asi have extremely sensitive eyes .


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like you are talking about the YAG laser treatment to make a hole in the capsule behind the lens. I haven't had this myself, but my mother had this surgery last summer at age 92.  It was really simple.  Takes about 10 seconds on each eye.  No pain.  You can go home immediately and no drops necessary.   It may leave you with a few more floaters, but hers went away in a couple of weeks.  She could see much better the next day.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 9, 2015)

I had Lasik done about 12 years ago, and my wife had it done about 10 years ago.  Best thing that I have ever done, and my wife agrees.
I didn't have any issues other than being extremely nearsighted, but as I understand it the procedure is similar to those who have other vision issues.  It was quick, simple, painless and the results were fantastic.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you,  have not seen the specialist yet just going on what the optometrist said that I have plaque under the cataract lense and the specialist will lazzer it to remove it, or I won't be able to see out of that eye if it is left to continue to grow. I had a little of the plaque showing last year when I had my test ( yearly diabetec eye test) but it has grown and covers all the bottom half of my eye now .Sounds like I have nothing to worry about thanks to both of you


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

I just had YAG on one eye last month and will get the other eye done next month.  Piece of cake.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

I had cataract surgery, then also had plaque under one lens a year later.  I could no longer see out of that eye.  They used laser to remove it.  As JuJube said...a piece of cake.  My vision returned, although in my case it is not as good as the other eye.   I only have to use glasses to read close up.  Sometimes I have to use them with my pc, sometimes not.  My Ophthalmologist says that is normal with aging eyes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

I am in need now.  My cataract surgery was only on my right eye but now it is cloudy so back I go.


----------

